# Because we all need a laugh once in a while...



## gigisiguenza (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## TeresaT (Nov 5, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> View attachment 17486



This is flipping brilliant!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 5, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> This is flipping brilliant!!



I thought I was funny as heck too lol


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2015)

Those are great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 23, 2015)

Hehehe


----------



## dillsandwitch (Dec 1, 2015)

I see this getting as big as the soap pics thread. Heres my contribution


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 1, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I see this getting as big as the soap pics thread. Heres my contribution


 
Hahahahaha this made me spit tea on my tablet when I LOL'd for real


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 1, 2015)

Had to contribute:




You can tell


----------



## dibbles (Dec 3, 2015)

How I feel today


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 3, 2015)

dibbles, that meme is my husband's absolute favorite.  He's such a grinch lol.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 5, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 11, 2016)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Sagebrush (Jan 12, 2016)

Had to contribute as well.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 12, 2016)

gigisiguenza said:


> View attachment 18631


 
My mom tries this on me. I point out that by age 4 I was potty trained and yet after 10 years she still can't attach a file to an email.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 12, 2016)

Lololol


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 14, 2016)

Wait,*what?? **:shifty: *

What will the next be then, "*Buy one Cantaloupe - get 1 free" *with both conveniently packaged in a handy Brassierre? 
I`m all for recycling, but...   :mrgreen: 

*Here *is the link to the article


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh that's too funny. LOL


----------



## Stacy (Feb 17, 2016)

I admit I'm a cat person...it's also been a long day and I'm a little loopy but this video made me lose it, so I thought I'd share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1XlhSjbgWI


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 17, 2016)

Stacy said:


> I admit I'm a cat person...it's also been a long day and I'm a little loopy but this video made me lose it, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1XlhSjbgWI



Thanks for this! I laughed for 2 mins straight haha!


----------



## Aline (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the laughs  The one that got me most was the Soy Milk one....!


----------

